# Despegar batería tablet



## teknosrp (Jun 16, 2017)

Hola

La mayoría de tablets chinas traen la batería pegada a la pantalla con una especie de cinta de doble cara, y al hacer fuerza para despegarla, la batería se deforma. ¿Sabéis de alguna técnica para poder despegar estas baterías sin dañarlas?

Un saludo ...


----------



## franciscovilla (Jun 16, 2017)

buenas con la la estacion de calor a 50ºc sera suficiente el pegamento sera pastoso y facil de manipular otra opcion mar ariegada es un algodon con alguna gaseeosa como coca-cola o similar pues esta gaseosas tiene a deterioro de la paga


----------



## josemaX (Jun 16, 2017)

Con una cosa de estas https://www.ifixit.com/Guide/iOpener+(Legacy)+Instructions/38783 (o china que los venden iguales) que van rellenos de semillas y se calientan al microondas.

Luego lo pones por fuera en la carcasa en la posición de la batería unos minutos y sale como si fuese mantequilla. Yo lo probé con un iPhone 5 de un compañero de trabajo y la batería salió impecablemente.


----------



## teknosrp (Jun 16, 2017)

josemaX dijo:


> Con una cosa de estas https://www.ifixit.com/Guide/iOpener+(Legacy)+Instructions/38783 (o china que los venden iguales) que van rellenos de semillas y se calientan al microondas.
> 
> Luego lo pones por fuera en la carcasa en la posición de la batería unos minutos y sale como si fuese mantequilla. Yo lo probé con un iPhone 5 de un compañero de trabajo y la batería salió impecablemente.



Esos bichos tienen que ir muy bien, lo que me da miedo es si con el calor me cargaría algo. La batería está pegada a la pantalla en lugar de a la carcasa, y no tiene buena pinta aplicar calor a la pantalla y menos a la batería 

Ilustro:


----------



## josemaX (Jun 16, 2017)

Sin calor va a ser complicado despegarlo.

Edito: El alcohol isopropílico degrada muchos adhesivos. Podrías probar, pero igual es peor remedio (o no).


----------



## naxito (Jun 22, 2017)

Y a todo esto, la batería la quieres extraer por que está mala, o la tablet está mala y la batería buena, ya que si la batería está mala, es más fácil con un cúter por detrás.


----------



## Scooter (Jun 22, 2017)

Yo las he despegado estirando, parece que se va a romper todo, pero no se rompe. (a mi no se me ha roto)


----------



## teknosrp (Jun 22, 2017)

naxito dijo:


> Y a todo esto, la batería la quieres extraer por que está mala, o la tablet está mala y la batería buena, ya que si la batería está mala, es más fácil con un cúter por detrás.



La bateria que me viene es de solo 2500mah y la voy a cambiar otra mayor que tengo, pero no quería dañar la vieja.

Probare metiendo algo tipo tarjeta por debajo y poco a poco


----------



## tiago (Jun 23, 2017)

Como dice Scooter se puede ir quitando con cuidadito, yo también lo he hecho así.
Los demás métodos del calor también son válidos. Cada uno sabe las manos que tiene y lo que dá de sí su pericia.

Saludos.


----------

